# Roll 'ur own Bacon Vodka



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

I kid you not:

http://www.browniepointsblog.com/2008/01/20/homemade-bacon-vodka/

Just the thing for a those bad mornings... :cf


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Wonder how it would be with steel cut oats. :ss


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Bacon vodka???

Where the hell is Brother Tom, he'll be all over this, rofl:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

I was wondering what to serve with my eggs and toast in the morning. Now I know.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ResIpsa said:


> Bacon vodka???
> 
> Where the hell is Brother Tom, he'll be all over this, rofl:r


I am with my attorney, filing suit for copyright infringment.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> I am with my attorney, filing suit for copyright infringment.


Right. You know you have made 3 cases of the stuff already.


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

well we all know what is next.


bacon and cigars:tu


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

GoodFella said:


> well we all know what is next.
> 
> bacon and cigars:tu


hmmmm...bacon wrapped cigars....:dr


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

talk about smoked meat with hints of ceder and just a little spice.


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Apparently it makes a mean Bloody Mary

I might have to try this someday...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

So pretty much they're stealing the water from Toms' toilet, bottling it and selling it at a premium? :r


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

RedBaron said:


> So pretty much they're stealing the water from Toms' toilet, bottling it and selling it at a premium? :r


"Sank you...I vill be here all za veek" ....Chris.

:r :r :r


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

Double Down Saloon in Vegas has had a bacon martini on their menu for a long ass time.

IT IS FREAKING NASY!!!!


----------

